#  Alternativmedizin >  Alternativmedizin kritisch betrachtet >   Der Weg zum anerkannten (Geist-) Heiler >

## Christiane

Darf ich mal fragen, wie du deine Energie überträgst? Und warum deine Methode so erfolgreich ist? 
In meiner Ausbildnug war nämlich nie die Rede von Geistheilen, dazu werden auch keine Fobis angeboten.

----------


## Christiane

Ich habe gerade mal deinen Link genutzt. 
"Geistig-spirituelle Heilbehandlungen können sowohl jede andere Therapie ergänzen als auch eigenständig angwandt werden - bei jeder Art von Erkrankung oder Befindlichkeitstörung, bei Stress, bei körperlichen und seelischen Verletzungen usw."   
Mutig, mutig. Traust du dich wirklich an JEDE Erkrankung? Mit Erfolg? Wie kommt es dann, daß die Geistheilung von der Schulmedizin nicht anerkannt wird? 
"Heilung und Genesung im ganzheitlichen Sinne können zu jedem Zeitpunkt und in jeder Situation geschehen. Weder Anamnese noch Diagnosen sind erforderlich, damit geistige Heilmethoden wirken - die medizinisch diagnostizierte Art und Schwere einer Krankheit steht damit nicht in direkter Beziehung mit dem Ergebnis der Heilbehandlung." 
Woher weißt du dann, wo mein "Energiefluß" gestört ist? Woher weißt du, wieviel du von deinem Geist wohin lenken mußt, um mich zu "heilen"?  
Viele Fragen, auf die ich keine Antwort finde. Kannst du mir erklären, wie das alles funktioniert? Es interessiert mich tatsächlich.

----------


## Patientenschubser

_@ Christiane,habe deine Beiträge mal hierher kopiert._  
Es ist ja wirklich spannend, ich habe mal den DGH an geklickt um zu sehen wie man ein anerkannter _(Geist-)_ Heiler wird. 
Das ist schon ein sehr schwieriger und sehr steiniger Weg.
Es bedarf immerhin der Kenntins von Lesen und Schreiben! 
Denn das benötigt man um den Antrag auszufüllen. 
Ausserdem sollte man sich ein paar Gedanken zum _(Geist-)_ Heilen aus den Fingern saugen und 80€ _(siehe unten)_ übrig haben.
Zudem benötigt man 3 Kumpels die für einen Aussagen das sie vom Antragssteller "geheilt" "gegeistigt" oder "gewasauchimmer" wurden. 
Dazu kommt eine Prüfung _(was wird den da geprüft was sich in irgendeiner Art und Weise nachvollziehen lässt könnte?)_ ,nach der Ausbildung oder eben wenn man 3 Kumpels hat, zum Scheinheiligen äh Heiler.. 
Also 5 € Bearbeitungsgebühr
dann 75 Euro für den Antrag
was die "Ausbildung" kosteten soll hab ich nicht recherchiert.... oder geht das echt auch ohne.... *Für 80€ Heilen was das Zeugs hält finde ich nicht schlecht....* 
Ausserdem kann man sich für 250€ für 3 Jahre zum Ausbilder einkaufen wenn man schon genug gegeistert hat.....
Danach muss der Betrag erneut bezahlt werden und schon kanns weiter gehen.... 
Also es wird mit dieser Scharlatanerie jede Menge Kasse gemacht! 
Aber das Beste finde ich:  *Das Zertifikat soll Hilfesuchenden eine Hilfestellung geben "qualifizierte" HeilerInnen zufinden.* _Gemeint ist hier all diejenigen die das Qualitätssiegel gekauft haben bzw sich Prüfen lassen haben!_ .*.. es mindert aber in keinsterweise die "verantwortungsbewusste" Arbeit und Qualität der anderen HeilerInnen die sich nicht im DGH befinden....* _so auf der Homepage zu entnehmen_ 
btw: Das erinnert mich schwer an Harry Potter dort gibt es *Heiler* im St. Mungo Hospital für magische Krankheiten und Verletzungen.... 
Oder sollte ich hier was Missverstanden haben?

----------


## Teetante

> Ausserdem kann man sich für 250€ für 3 Jahre zum Ausbilder einkaufen wenn man schon genug gegeistert hat.....

 Dieser Satz sagt doch schon alles, oder?  
Aber wie wir alle hier wissen, die die Alternativmedizin kritisch beäugen, wird es immer wieder Menschen geben, die auf diese Geistheilungen hereinfallen. Leider immer mit hohen Kosten verbunden, wenn man an die Folgen denkt.  
Wenn man z.B. die Nebenwirkungen einer Chemotherapie anstelle mit schulmedizinischen Präparaten mit Geistheilung lindern könnte, wäre das, wie so viele andere Versprechen der Alternativen Medizin ein Durchbruch!! Ist es aber nicht, deshalb greifen die Mediziner dann doch lieber auf Medikamente zurück, deren Wirkung bewiesen ist.  
Ich finde es immer unglaublich, was manche Menschen für Versprechungen machen und auf welchem Wege das geschieht. Ich zahl dann mal eben 250 Euronen an diesen Geistheilerverein und darf nun mein Unwesen als Heilerin treiben und verdiene auch noch gut dabei. 
Da ich ein Gewissen habe und auch Scheu davor habe, kranke Menschen mit so einem Schwachsinn zu verarschen, bleibe ich halt weiterhin zuhause (arbeitssuchend), anstelle mir ne goldene Nase zu verdienen.  
Eigentlich bin ich ganz schön blöd!  :c_laugh:  
In diesem Sinne, Andrea

----------


## Maggie

Jo Andi, 
und wenn das Geistheilen dann dem Patienten doch nicht hilft, dann ist der Patient dran schuld, weil er sich ja nicht geöffnet hat *gggg*
Nee also so nen Unfug und dann auch noch Geld dafür verlangen, sowas gehört genauso verboten wie Telefonwerbung. 
Lieber Gruß Maggie

----------

